# Pflueger Fishing Gear



## Oldkent (Sep 6, 2011)

Has anyone got any good opinions on Pflueger gear versus gear that I can get locally?

It seems that I can get the same Pflueger gear that I can get locally at 1/2 the price as what I can get on Amazon - Pflueger to Plueger.

I haven't bought fishing gear in years so I'm only going from what I've seen, but the Plueger President combo I bought with a 10 ball bearing reel the other week seems pretty solid for the price against what I can get locally for the same price. Am I missing something?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

From the little experience I've had with the brand they seem quality. I'm sure others here can add more.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Pretty good gear , i have a few of their baitcasters and rods and really like it


----------



## Oldkent (Sep 6, 2011)

I'll add that I have never spent more than $100 on a rod or reel locally, but the combo received seems to be a far way better than what I had used previously as far as smoothness of winding and drag goes...


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for asking the question oldkent, I've wondered the same thing myself.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I picked up one of the supreme Xt reels when they were on sale. It's still going strong by my standards. Although so is my sienna.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Anaconda regularly does specials on the Pflueger reels. I picked up one of the older model supreme spinning reels a while back. Pulled in some nice jewies on it. I think the quality is good enough for the price.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I agree with others, I have a few of their rods and think they are quite good value, also readily available (in Sydney)


----------



## Oldkent (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry, I had a few beers in me when I wrote the initial post. What I meant of "locally" was at the same price point. i.e. $100 buying local here equals a lot less bang-for-buck than $100 from Amazon etc. I know it's being discussed in other threads, so I wasn't trying to derail the subject.

Anyways, thanks for the feedback on the Pflueger gear guys, I appreciate the advice.


----------



## doddsj (May 24, 2010)

G'day,

I have 3 of the Pfleuger Reels and love them. Part of the Shakespeare group of companies that have been around for decades.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## chris268 (Jun 30, 2011)

i had a trion rod, 1-3kg. it was nice, especially for the price but i sold it because i was after a 2pc.
i have a trion tournament 2-5kg and love it. casts plastics really well and has a lot of power.
i have a trinity reel that i bought purely because it was on sale and wanted something cheap. not the best quality but it is in the low end of their reels.


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

I hope they have changed the design of the bail arm springs in their spinning reels. Problem for blooody decades. Took a new reel on a tropical surf charter and the friggin spring went half way through the trip. Same damn issue as when the legendary and ground breaking Shakespeare blue series spin reels came out about three decades ago. Good drags though for the price.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

I have had the Trions in small size (reels and rods)... looked lovely, nice and light, but no real strength in the bottom end of the rod, so struggled to wrestle big fish. The reel failed miserably with just a little exposure to salt water (compared to say a Diawa Excellor i have). Combo- Rod broke, reel failed all done and dusted in 3 months. Comparatively my Diawa Excellor and Tierra combo is going strong years after purchase and numerous full dunkings ( i do clean all of my gear after such).

I also got the Supreme spin reels (gold) on special at Anaconda from $280 or so to about $89, good value. Exceptional, light, smooth, GREAT drag. But again hates exposre to salt water. this is in the tiny size (simialr to 1000 series) and the larger 4000 series i use for king fish... again, great drag! I also have the Asaro 4000 series size , and it is a bit industrial but pretty well bulet proof, excpet the main roller pin bearings.
(if i remember rightly they use diff class range though, so i am just trying to describe the relative reel size, as i am at work now)

What i can say is in general the reels are good, but don't have the same internal qualities of my Diawa excellors. I have pulled both down recently to nothing and rebuilt them, all of the Pfluegers had suffered serious corosion inside, and the main roller pin bearings are in plastic cases... the rollers themselves had bad corrosion too. the Diawa on comparison although some rust present, a rebuild brought it back to new feeling.
The drag system on the Supreme is very nice, with carbon washers, and smooher than the Diawa.

to sum up- great reels (dont like the rods), just avoid getting salt water in them as they dont seem to be very water tight, and even if you are diligent and clean them up from the inside out, they just dont seem to stack up to the Diawa's. Fresh water, and non yak use i love them. As i use them in the yak though i have to spen more time cleaning them up.


----------

